# BULLSHIT



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Listen to this sh*t,

SO way long ago i had a corn snake, so after 5 yrs i asked my bud if he would buy the snake off of me, so he did, now 3 yrs later, he didnt want it anymore, so I found another home for it, with a big reptile guy, who was more then happy to take my corn snake.. So i give my buddy directions on where to go, told him to put it in a pillow case etc... anyways, he gets into the driveway of this guys house, opens the pillow case up to say BYE to the snake for the last time, the thing slithers out really quick, falls onto the floor in his van, and slithers away under the car.. (inside the cabin) of the van... so the idiote looks for it for 15 mins, thing disappeared, BTW; its 15 below 0 here right now, VERY VERY COLD. Then goes to work. Stays at work for 8 hrs with the car in the cold, then goes home, and leaves the car in the garage...

I am assuming the snake is as frozen as an ice cube, and if the fool would have called me, I probaly could have told him how to find the damn snake.. but in any case, u guys think its way dead, now he is at work again, and the car is going to be outside for another 10 hrs... i think its an ice cube...

what a idiote, this is all i have to say... idiote.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

man that sucks... ya I would say he is probably an ice cube by now!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

probably dead







, but they do sort of shut down and hibernate, and the van might be a lot warmer than outside, so he shouldn't have given up so quick.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Dude if that snake did die in his car, he'll be paying the price for it when it starts to rot in the spring after it thaws out.

A friend of mine hit a blue jay and it got stuck in her bumper. She didn't know it was in there and her car smelled like ass/death for a month before the mechanics spotted it when she was getting an oil change.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

well buddy followed my quick ass advice, and found the snake!!!! cold, but alive, and now happy in its warm house....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Gumby said:


> A friend of mine hit a blue jay and it got stuck in her bumper. She didn't know it was in there and her car smelled like ass/death for a month before the mechanics spotted it when she was getting an oil change.
> [snapback]853754[/snapback]​


hahahaha! whack.

very glad you found the snake!


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

yes..what an "idiote"


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thank god he found the snake


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Malice said:


> well buddy followed my quick ass advice, and found the snake!!!! cold, but alive, and now happy in its warm house....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










sweet how is it doing?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow he found it alive! WHere did it end up being?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah I thought it would be able to survive for a little while.

Congrats on finding the snake and having a stupid friend.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

the snake ended up being raveled inside of the steering coloumn. This is after 24 hrs of being in the cold, i told him to go thaw a mouse or 3, put them in different sections of the car, turn the car on and the heat onto max, put the mice under where the heat comes out of, and so he did, and 15 minutes later, he came back to c the snake eating a mouse! and half its body still under the steering wheel, and the rest eating a mouse on the driverside floor...

damn snake..

at least it's alive..

lates
*thanks 4 reading my story.,.. lol *


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Quite the story! Glad everything worked out all right in the end.

Corn snakes are probably the hardiest snake out there, which is why they're so popular. Had this been some exotic from South America it would've surely been dead. But corn snakes are known to live in areas where it gets extremely cold in the winter.

Regardless... one more time, congrats!


----------

